# CPC-A, RN, BSN Seeking Entry-Level Position in Wisconsin or Remote



## ktjkemp (Mar 27, 2016)

CPC-A, RN, BSN with 15+ years of clinical and administrative healthcare experience in inpatient and outpatient settings including: medical, surgical, mother-infant, special care nursery, pediatrics, family practice and occupational health.  

I'm seeking an entry-level position for outpatient, inpatient, or risk adjustment coding in the Northern Wisconsin area or remote. 

_What I will bring to your company:_
• Eagerness and a determination to learn and excel in order to meet and exceed your organization's goals 
• Experience with medical record review for pre-authorizations, initiating Worker’s Comp claims and abstracting pertinent medical information via web-based programs for health record compliance 
• Detail-oriented, analytical and enjoy using critical thinking skills and research to solve complex problems
• Flexible and adapts quickly to the continually evolving and fast-paced field of healthcare and technology
• Proficient in prioritizing, multi-tasking and communicating effectively with a wide variety of healthcare staff in high-stress situations resulting in high quality patient and departmental outcomes

Please contact me via AAPC, email or my LinkedIn profile. I will be happy to speak with you further and send you a resume!

Kristin Kempinger RN, BSN, CPC-A
kckempinger@gmail.com
https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristinkempinger


----------

